# Any suggestions to help make the prep tolerable



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Hi, I'm having my colon removed in three weeks time due to colonic inertia and have to do a prep beforehand. The problem is that my colon does not function and the water kind of builds up in my colon and I get tons and tons and tons of trapped gas. My doc suggested fleet phopha soda over two days and a two day liquid diet. I am so afraid and dont know how I'm going to cope. The main problem is the extreme pain I have 24/7 and spasms and sensitivity to most things. The fleet has sodium and lemon and citric acid or anything like that burns like crazy (I have ruined my colon from excessive use of senna laxatives)I dont know what liquids to take that will help to clean me and keep me from getting too weak and wont hurt.I am so scared and wondered if anyone has any suggestions or encouragement for me, I truly would appreciate any support.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi, I just had to respond to your post... You sound just like I did. I had a foot of my colon removed 3 1/2 weeks ago and I feel great!!! Please dont be scared. I did not have colonic inertia, but I have talked to so many people who have had their colons removed for that and they said it was the best thing they ever done!!!!!!!!!! There is a group on the web called the semicolons, and they are a bunch of women who have all had this done. They were very helpful to me. I had to drink the nulytely and thought I was going to die, but I did it. My dr. gave me compazine to take for nausea and Reglan, which you may want to ask about that rushes everything through your colon fast. Try the search for semicolons and get in touch with Barbara, She is wonderful. Good luck to you, Jody


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Jody,Thanks a ton for your reply. I have been in touch with Barbara and she is great. We speak a lot on the phone because I have major problems using the computer because of the extreme pain I am in most of the time.I am so glad to hear that you are doing well now, it is so encouraging to hear some good news. How come they removed part of your colon? Did you also have so much pain that you could hardly function?The problem is the pain issue and I am so afraid I wont be able to tolerate the prep. Having bm's is often the worst pain imaginable so it scares me so much. I believe that Fleet Phospha soda is more tolerable, but I may be wrong. I think it does not cause as much nausea because it is more concentrated and you need less of it and more water. Believe it or not, the water hurts like crazy and I am so scared it all wont come out and blow me up. I think I am overworrying a bit. I do meed to focus on why I am doing this and feeling better in the end.Thanks so much for your positive input. I really, really needed to hear it.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi, I hope you are doing better with all the waiting. That was the worst part of the whole thing for me. I guess I'm just not a "rational" person, I tend to think the worst and worry about EVERYTHING!!!!!!! I was worried about the prep too, I didnt think I could get it down first of all, and then I didnt think it was going to work. But it did. And it will work for you too! It just takes us a little longer! And since I knew that, I started my prep about 2 hours earlier than what they said so I wouldnt freak out if "nothing happened". I was able to relax enough so it did. I had a hysterectomy 1 year ago for total prolapse. Then everything just seemed to fall again. I wish I would have had it done abdominally the first time so everything could have been lifted and secured higher. Oh Well. So anyways... my colon fell into the space where my uterus was, and my bladder prolapsed on top of that. (cystocele) It was just a little slice of heaven, let me tell ya!!!!!! But I have to say that the recovery from this surgery has been sooooo much easier than the hysterectomy!! I am finding out now that there are certain foods that I just wont be able to eat, like a lot of red meat and cheese etc. But thats just the way it is going to have to be for me. Maybe you will be different since you are having all of your colon removed. I was wondering if I should have done that, but my transit time was ok Although I was taking perdiem with senna during the test. No one told me to stop laxatives, and I had been taking that for 20 years! YIKES!! Where are you having your surgery done? Just try to keep a sense of humor about it if you can and a positive attitude. You will feel better and you will get trough this, I promise!!!!! My Dr. is sending me for 3 sessions of biofeedback to apparently learn how to use the right muscles to poop!! I'm not quite sure what to think about that, that all just seems so quacky to me or something, but I will do it anyways. I might be surprised! sorry this is so long. I hope you are OK, Jody


----------

